# Trout Patties (bettter than crabcakes!)



## StubbySteve's

Hello! I thought you guys might like to try these! We use trout or hybrid-striped bass. Probably could use any fish you catch!

*Best Ever Trout Patties*
_1/2 stick butter
1/2 cup chopped onions
1/2 cup chopped bell peppers
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/2 tsp salt (or less if you use a salty- cajun seasoning)
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
*1 good-sized trout (no idea how much to tell ya, I just
cook what they bring me) *baked, deboned, and flaked
1 Tb flour
1 cup water (dash of hotsauce added)
20 Club crackers (the Keebler "Club" crackers are key, here)
1 cup dried bread crumbs
1 Tb Emeril's rustic rub or other cajun seasoning
1/4 cup veggie oil

- Chop all veggies tiny
- Heat butter in skillet over med-high heat. Add onions, bell pepper, celery, salt, and cayenne. Cook 7-8 minutes or until tender and lightly browned. Add the trout and mix all together. 
-Dissolve flour into water and hotsauce. Stir into skillet. Stir for ~4 minutes or until thickened slightly. Remove from heat and cool.
- Crumble crackers and add to cooled mixture. Form into patties (add more cracker crumbs if too "wet" to form into patties)
- To the breadcrumbs, add the rustic rub or other seasoning. Coat the patties with this.
- Heat oil in skillet. Pan-fry patties ~3 minutes on each side or until browned. (we like ours pretty dang brown and "crunchy" on the outside)
- Let patties sit on paper towel to drain.
_These are great for several days. Make them hotter with more hotsauce and seasoning. SOOOO good!

Hope you enjoy this. Nice to meet you guys!
http://www.stubbysteve.com (we'd love for you to check out our fishing lure!)


----------



## rjr

That sounds pretty interesting, my wife loves crab cakes and I have some fresh trout from yesterday so i'm gonna try this. Thanks for the recipe.
rjr


----------



## StubbySteve's

Oh, I think you'll really enjoy it!


----------



## Dolphingirl

*Yum!*

That sounds great. I do almost the same thing but I use balled kingfish! I boil the kingfish balls and then crumble in with the mixture. This is the only way we eat the kingfish! YUM!!!!

Kelly


----------



## czechgrubworm

I second the kingfish for this.. we boil it too, and i love to add ****/shrimp boil in with the kingfish while boiling.. adds another good flavor.. way to go.. love this recipe for kingfish as well.. i made about 30 one evening and cooked outside on my electric skillet... they did a trick and dissappeared..


----------



## StubbySteve's

That's awesome! I'm glad everyone liked it! We also make it with striper. I've never eaten kingfish....

http://stubbysteve.com


----------



## Family Style

i made this over the weekend and it was great. Wife has me making it again tonight. This one goes in the my book.


----------



## Cardiff

Tried this recipe last night and it turned out great. Going to have to make it again soon.


----------



## bbgarcia

I use any kind of fish, but esp whiting and sand trout. i also boil/steam them w/ crab boil. Good stuff for sure.


----------



## smooth move

we do fishballs the same way. seems like the fishyer tasting the better. i save sheephead , gaffstop and kingfish for this.


----------



## Bocephus

Made this recipe last night. It turned out really good. I followed the recipe exactly, and the only thing I'll change next time is to add a little more seasoning, and maybe a couple of minced up Japs. That would be a personal thing for my tastes.

It would be perfect for those that don't like food too spicy, or if your cooking for kiddos.

Very good, and easy to make.


----------



## bubbas kenner

My wife made them trout patties and I thank you for the recipe.


----------



## waterwolf

Tomorrow nights supper..thanks


----------



## waterwolf

made the trout patties this past weekend and they was Bada#@. And the next day also. I did my trout in the microwave and then flaked the meat,instead of the oven. Thanks for the recipe StubbySteve.Oh and used ritz crackers but will get club next time..still great.


----------



## BATWING

I cant wait to try this!!! Sounds yummy. I need to find a badazz recipe for tarter sauce or `romalaud`-sp?.


----------



## Bocephus

BATWING said:


> I cant wait to try this!!! Sounds yummy. I need to find a badazz recipe for tarter sauce or `romalaud`-sp?.


Here ya go....King's Inn Tarter Sauce. I make it all the time :smile:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=128565&highlight=king's


----------



## Big Loon

I'm going to have to try it this weekend. My kids will love it.


----------



## ptfisher

made this last night...thanks for the great recipe.


----------



## A6TEXAN

really good recipe Steve. i will make these alot. 
ive always released Redfish, but not now.


----------



## baitcaster

Man that sounds good!


----------



## Meadowlark

*Works for stripers too*

Great recipe...tried it this evening on some fresh striper and it was outstanding. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Family Style

I used left over fried Striper tonight with some canned **** meat. Just throw the fried fish in a food processer.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Made these last night using White Bass...OUTSTANDING RECIPE!! Will be a 'KEEPER' in our household. 

Thanks for posting...Have a "Greenie'!


----------



## JFolm

Anybody have a suggestion on how many crappie fillets this will prepare? 


What's better? Bake or crab boil the fish?


----------



## Profish00

Made it this weekend, we baked the fish


----------



## JFolm

Profish00 said:


> Made it this weekend, we baked the fish


How much fish did you use?


----------



## JFolm

Just cooked some and they were great! I used a little less than a quart bag of crappie. I also added some jalapeÃ±o and garlic.


A few issues I had problems with,

I didn't add enough cracker crumbs the first batch and they fell apart in the grease. I added way more the what the recipe called for. Mine may have been too wet from the get go for some reason. 

I had the heat up too hot in the beginning and almost burnt the oil.


----------



## Profish00

JFolm said:


> How much fish did you use?


3lbs/2 fish, 1/2 a sandwich bag about. made 7 Patty's. The trick is to let cool before making patty's.


----------



## spurgersalty

JFolm said:


> Just cooked some and they were great! I used a little less than a quart bag of crappie. I also added some jalapeÃ±o and garlic.
> 
> A few issues I had problems with,
> 
> I didn't add enough cracker crumbs the first batch and they fell apart in the grease. I added way more the what the recipe called for. Mine may have been too wet from the get go for some reason.
> 
> I had the heat up too hot in the beginning and almost burnt the oil.


Lol..yer a mess J. Let the lil' lady do it next time. And I can't believe you did that to sac-a-lait

Â©


----------



## JFolm

If you think I am a mess you should see her in action. She did whip up some decent Ã©touffÃ©e though. 

Don't worry, it was some of that nasty trash fish from dam b!


----------



## FishBurd27

Made these the other day using a flounder I caught that day, man just the boiled flounder meat plain jane was delicious.. But they were awesome!! Will def make again. FYI, one 16 inche flounder made 3 nice size cakes.

I did add an egg and a couple tablespoons of milk that I mixed up to the mix to help bind a little (not saying it needed it, I just dont make stuff like this without it).


----------



## TXPalerider

Made this tonight with trout and it was outstanding!! Will definitely be making it again.

About the only thing different I did was added more crackers than it called for, and an egg. Other than that, I was pretty much by the recipe.

Tip: Rather than chopping veggies I just bought frozen chopped bell pepper, onion and celery mix. Definitely shortened prep time.


----------



## Captain Dave

What took ya so long.. lol Tip back.. dont use no frozen veggies.. Fresh are too easy to come by and they are cheeeeep where i shop. Roast em for even a more enhanced flavor.. There are choppers for less than $ 20 that will cut your prep time..

Feech cakes are awesome.. Thanks for bringing the thread back .... TXpalerider !


TXPalerider said:


> Made this tonight with trout and it was outstanding!! Will definitely be making it again.
> 
> About the only thing different I did was added more crackers than it called for, and an egg. Other than that, I was pretty much by the recipe.
> 
> Tip: Rather than chopping veggies I just bought frozen chopped bell pepper, onion and celery mix. Definitely shortened prep time.


----------



## TXPalerider

Cooking the recipe was a las minute decision for me and I had the veggies in the freezer. I always use fresh over frozen when I have time to plan.


----------



## Closer_2001

*All the Sand Trout and Croaker we could eat...*

And this recipe made our day!! Thanks O/P great suggestion.


----------



## okmajek

made em this weekend . they were great !!


----------



## sotol buster

*" Fish Crack"*

I made another batch today so my son in laws could tell me if it was worthy of a deer lease meal. They were blown away!

It will from this point forward be known as "Fish Crack", at our house anyway.


----------



## Z

good recipe, I liked it


----------



## Gordon

Sounds gud.


----------



## bass_lander

Going to try this for sure.


----------



## Drundel

Made these last night, good stuff. Anyone figure out a way to make them a tad healthier?


----------



## peckerwood

Been making fish cakes ever since the original poster gave us the recipe.Burned them a couple times due to Budlite,but great everytime.


----------



## batmaninja

For those of yall that havent made these yet, do yourself a favor and make about twice as many as you think you will eat. They are freaking amazing! I am no chef by any stretch of the imagination but these cakes were some of the best fish i have eaten, and i am a guy that puts down some fish. I used 5 decent sized fillets and doubled what the recipe called for, added a bit more flour, and got 4 good sized patties. 

Thank you Steve :brew2:


----------



## sweenyite

Dolphingirl said:


> That sounds great. I do almost the same thing but I use balled kingfish! I boil the kingfish balls and then crumble in with the mixture. This is the only way we eat the kingfish! YUM!!!!
> 
> Kelly


Man! We must only catch females! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

I make these quite often, and they are outstanding!!! Treat Yourself if you haven't done so yet!!


----------



## Landman650

Bit of a bump of an old thread. I used this recipe but added garlic and used sweet onions with a pinch of brown sugar. So far the whole family loved it. Thanks for the recipe OP.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Going to try this tomorrow


----------



## fishingtwo

Sounds very good, been awhile since I have made any. Haven't tried this recipe but will give it a try.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

made the trout patties tonight. they came out pretty good. probably could have used a little more Tonys on it.

thanks for the post stubby


----------



## capt2016

Made many times with leftover baked flounder always turns out great


----------



## EIGHTSKATE

Tried the recipe this weekend holy moly it was great.


----------

